# Honda 20 prop help



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run the outboard on the boat loaded like you will intend on using it the most and use tye prop you have to get a base line then use that to calculate what prop to try. Those smaller engines don’t have a ton of prop choices so you may be better going to a custom prop shop or end up settling for mediocre results.


----------



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)

Ran the boat yesterday...
Holeshot: fair 
Speed: Good
6300 rpm 24.7 mph
Current prop: Solas 9 1/4 x 9 three blade 

Thinking of trying a Amita 4 blade 9 1/4 x 10... or possibly a Powertech Swa or Srt 4 blade. Any recommendations?? Thanks in advance!


----------

